# Husqvarna GT52XLS?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Seems this could be a common problem
















Note how the right tire is turned in more than the left. This mower only has 8.4 hours on it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds like another Big Box Store customer. Everyone needs that experience once!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nope nashville lawn equipment. Authorized Husqvarna dealer, and service center.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow! Labor shortage?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Keep your speed down on the highway and wear your seatbelt! That could be a real danger! (I laugh) What does the difference measure front to back? I Would think that 1/4 inch difference front to back (Front kicked in obviously) would be okay. Any adjustment to the tie rod?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its only toed in to much on the right side. I contacted the Dealer I bought it from, and Im waiting to see what they can figure out. With a $3715 price tag with tax I expected more. Im thinking about trading it back towards a commercial zero turn. I already have the bobcat walkbehind, and got this to mow, and tow with but since I sold the bushhog, and bought the dr 34 promax that cuts out the need for the gt.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You seem to be using your steering wheel position to relate to toe-in(I dunno if I said that right). Your 'wheels on the ground' alignment could be OK. You probably need your steering wheel lined up. It probably has a splines on the steering shaft that the steering wheel matches with or some other connection that you can undo and straighten things up...........


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The dealer emailed some pictures of one they still have on the lot so I sent him my pictures, and he said something is definitely wrong. Im gonna take it in one day this week to see if they can figure it out. I would trade toward a zero but I kinda like the gt for towing, etc.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The wheel is center I dont know if you can see the right tire good in this picture though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry Chris I just remembered your question. No there is 0 adjustment on either tie rod/ drag link. I wish it was though I could fix it myself.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

wjjones said:


> View attachment 37358
> 
> 
> The wheel is center I dont know if you can see the right tire good in this picture though.


That's what I meant; straighten up the tires and your steering wheel will be turned somewhat toward the right. The alignment problem seems to be with the steering wheel not the tires. Tire alignment might be 'toed-in' a little bit too much, not a lot though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I will give it a try first because the dealer is a 51 mile drive, and I dont want to take it if I dont have to. He already said I would have to leave it so that goes to 204 miles having to go back twice.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

With my truck, the price of gas here, the 204 miles would cost me about $75 just for gas! Add a couple coffee breaks and half a day driving makes warranty work not really free.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This is a pic of one he sent that he has on the lot. Im gonna get a front view of mine later to compare with his.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Too bad we can't see the steering wheel position along with the tires. Nice parking lot though, all of them around here have as much as 6 inches of ice on them. Is there someone that has a small farm in Northern Alabama that wants to trade for one in sub Arctic Canada?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok I got around to measuring the toe today. It is 30 3/4 in the front, and 32 1/8 in the rear of the front tires. That is way to much toe in. I called the dealer, and Im going to take it down there Friday as bad as I hate to.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It's too much; 1/4 in. would be fine but not much more.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes sir I think it is a Friday, or Monday assembled mower.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dang, yeah that's quite a bit. Man, you're hard on things Walt!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

deerhide said:


> Nice parking lot though, all of them around here have as much as 6 inches of ice on them. Is there someone that has a small farm in Northern Alabama that wants to trade for one in sub Arctic Canada?


I'm in Idaho, same thing, lots of ice and now..... MUD! Lots of mud. Gotta love Spring thaw when you hit patches of paved road that feel like you're driving on a mattress!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Walt, when my john deere did that, it was a bent spindle


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

He did some tweaking, and wrenching took about 20 mins now its like it should be. He even gauged, and leveled the front to back adjustment on the cutting deck. Cost me $16.50 in gas to go there, and back. So not to bad of a deal.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I noticed the mower deck surging while mowing. The engine is smooth, and runs perfect but the deck revs up, and down?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

is this happening now since you have come back from the dealer or for the whole time you have had the mower ??.
loose deck belt/tensioner spring or electric clutch playing up, intermittent power supply to the clutch or the dreaded mower gremlins


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's what I was going to say as well about the drive belt.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its been doing it since new but I forgot to ask the dealer while I was there. I am going to check the pto connection, and the belt tension tomorrow. I just figured the engine should be surging in order for the deck to surge but the engine is a smooth constant rpm.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would expect your model to have the electric clutch setup and not a pto drive, I stand corrected if I am wrong.

do a visual inspection with the deck lowered push pull the deck belt to check the tension, and then have your wife sit on the tractor and engage the deck and run at full revs and with you on your hands and knees look under and listen for slip or the electric clutch engaging or disengaging, "of course keep hands well away from the deck whilst running".

now if this only happens when working the mower, you will have to listen real hard for the electric clutch recycling whilst driving.

On the left hand side of the deck there is the belt tensioning adjustment, the spring length should be 5.1" long when adjusted correctly, you may have to remove the left hand spindle safety cover to check the adjustment.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Im thinking that is the problem with the belt tension spring. I didnt expect it on a mower with 12.3 hrs on the meter though. Thankyou for the tip I will check that as well.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you would be right there, a new rider mower and you are having gremlin problems so soon, do you have the workshop manual?.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes I have a complete service, and reapair pdf manual. First thing Im going to check is the belt tension, and routing. I had a similar problem with my old mower where the belt had managed to roll over, and the backside of the belt was running in one of the deck spindle pulleys. It was strange that it was only flipped in that one pulley, and not any of the others.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It remains a mystery.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What makes you think the belt is slipping?, when you are mowing and this happens, does the mower leave unmown spots in the grass ?, this would be the first sign of slippage.

another thing you could try is to mow into heavy grass and load the deck up and if the engine pulls down under the load, you can be assured that the belt is not slipping.

most times with belt slippage, you will get belt burn and blue smoke ??.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It doesn't slip, or atleast I dont think it does. I checked everything this past weekend, and couldnt find anything wrong. The belt deflects about 1/2 inch max, and the pto is plugged in good and snug. I wonder if its a defective pto, and loosing voltage or something?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it could be weak windings in the pto coil causing it to release.......if it was a power loss the damn thing would "chirp" everytime it re-engaged


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

One other thing that just occurred to me.........I no longer have it but, my 2001 JD L120 sounded very much like it was out of balance or surging when mowing near high idle.......clear as day while I was mowing I would hear this and wonder why the engine wasn't surging along with it, then one day a week or so after I got it, my youngest son..guided by only what could be labeled as a miracle from Heaven started mowing the front lawn, and I could see and hear it running and it sounded perfectly normal. When he was finished mowing he told me the deck sounded funny when he was using it.....so because I always over purchase and over think everything, I decided to remove the blades and check them for balance or if they were a little bent.....however a fire call came in and I left, my son decided that he would just take the new mulching blades I bought the same day I got the tractor and he put them on........noise was gone from that day forward, and didnt return until 3 years later when I put the factory blades back on it........so, take a look at yours....anything is possible.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Makes since I will know Thursday when I mow because I just put a new set of gator blades on it. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That was the problem Caractacus I mowed today, and the deck stayed at a constant steady rpm. I guess the factory blades just make it sound like it is surging. The gator blades actually cut better too.


----------

